# Chicken Francese



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Francese. A "franchise" is like owning a Chick fil A


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots - I was looking up your old threads surreptitiously but couldn't resist yelling at Dooms. Sorry, I resurrected the old threads, not on purpose!.
But, look at the views! 😄


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> Francese. A "franchise" is like owning a Chick fil A


Yup, I did it again.
Last time I made it…with mushrooms and shallots









Chicken Francese- My Way


It was scrumptious…a sauce made with chicken broth, butter, white wine, and lemon. I served them chicken over fettuccini noodles with mushrooms, shallots, capers, and parsley sprinkled on top. The head guy said it was gourmet restaurant quality… :giggle:




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> @Two Knots - I was looking up your old threads surreptitiously but couldn't resist yelling at Dooms. Sorry, I resurrected the old threads, not on purpose!.
> But, look at the views! 😄


I’m confused…what do you mean?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I’m confused…what do you mean?


I didn't want to point out a forgotten recipe. We all forget. But, if I write on it, it bumps it up. Look at the New threads.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I remember it from WWZ Joann. It was totally different but does it matter? No. Sauted boneless thighs I think, a tomato sauce of some kind and the thighs topped with slices of Swiss cheese. This is what I made and posted at WWZ based on what you had made.

*Linguini with Mushroom Wine Sauce and Chicken Francese*

I used 3 onions with the chicken, 1 stick butter in all and about 1/2 bottle white wine in all. After cooking the chicken I kept it warm in a 200* oven while I added 12oz. sliced mushrooms, remaining white wine and 6T butter. Cooked the linguini about half, drained and finished in the mushroom sauce. Before serving I put the chicken in the broiler a couple of minutes to brown the cheese.

1 1/2 pounds of chicken cutlets cut into several pieces
1/2 cup flour for dredging
1 egg
corn oil for frying
2 cups thin sliced onions cut into 1 1/2" length
2 tab olive oil
1/3 cup white wine
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 tab flour
2 cups chicken broth
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder.
3 ounces of Swiss cheese.
1/2 cup croutons. (use Italian bread croutons toasted)
salt and pepper to taste

wash and dry chicken and dredge in flour.
Heat fry pan hot with enough oil to coat bottom
make sure oil is hot or the coating on the chicken
coating will adhere to pan.
dip floured chicken in egg and place in hot oil.
fry for a few minutes until golden brown, turn and fry other side.
then remove from pan.

then remove corn oil and place two tab olive oil in pan,
Heat oil and place onions in pan, fry onions until golden brown

then add one tab flour and mix through, then add two pats of butter
stir and then add 1/3 cup white wine and stir for another minute,

then add 1/4 tea garlic powder, add 2 cups chicken broth.
mix and stir for a couple of minutes, at this time taste for salt and pepper.

then place chicken in broth and continue to sauté until broth thickens a little.
add the additional 2 pats of butter at this time, both for flavor and to
help thicken the sauce.
do not turn chicken, just spoon a tablespoon of broth over each cutlet.
top with Swiss cheese, cover and simmer on low just until cheese melts.
last minute sprinkle about 1/2 cup croutons into broth,
serve with rice or noodles.

Remember this?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I remember the red dish.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I did you ever get any red plates? Pretty sure you said that you wanted some.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I never did…I have too many dishes…Service for 24 in Farbarware dinnerware, service for 12 in Lennox dinnerware, service for 12 in corning ware, service for 8 in blue Asian dishes, and an assortment of about 8 other twin plates that I picked up
along the way.

The service for 24 - I bought for holiday dinners, to be able to serve 24 people with the same plates, but, those days are over, I passed the baton to our kids for the holiday dinners.

But, I haven’t ruled out getting another set of red twin dinner plates.  After all food tastes better on a red tablecloth, so I can only image what a red plate can do!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I didn't want to point out a forgotten recipe. We all forget. But, if I write on it, it bumps it up. Look at the New threads.


Chicken Francese must be real popular at her house.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> Chicken Francese must be real popular at her house.


Really, are you trying to poke Momma bear right now! You think that’s 
a good idea???


----------

